# Small knot



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I've been noticing for a while a knot in frazzles udder, I first thought maybe it was a bug bite but it hasn't gone away... I have only had her 6 weeks? I noticed it a few weeks ago when I was milking, it's about the size of a marble


----------



## keeponfarming (Jun 12, 2013)

I feel your pain, and you have a right to be upset! i just rescued new girls two with mastitis (lump in udder) and one with very bad hoof problems ......she could have just said that stuff so you would buy the goat..(i hope am wrong) but if she couldn't show the papers the day of sale i would be asking why? and there papers? doesn't sound good...as for you buying her anyway it sounds like she is in a better place...​


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Has it changed in those 6 weeks since you had her? What pain med are you giving her? You could try B-L Solution which is natural stuff so you may be able to drink her milk.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

It has not changed that I have noticed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh man, that stinks. Sounds like the woman is someone who shouldn't own goats. Obviously she is not properly caring for them. I'm surprised she doesn't have more deaths.

Have you tested her for mastitis?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Well... Idk what to do


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ugh. Some people are so thoughtless. So sorry you are going through this,


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks me too. ):


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I just did my nightly milking and it has grown a good bit. I just hasn't paid that much attention (I have Lyme disease and it reeks havoc on my memory) And she gets to being a booger when I milk about half way out on that side, I used to milk it second and I thought she was being a brat... I think it hurts her when I milk ): what good is a milk doe without feet to stand on or milk? Ugh. It just keeps getting better


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would test her for mastitis. Hopefully it isn't CL.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

How do you test for mastitis


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Give her some vit-c tablets it will clear it up did on my does. They say if u give to them Dailey than u will never have that issue


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Okay! How much Vitamin C?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Wtf


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Help help
Help help help


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Could have been an abscess. I would test for CL anyway, even if you have already. Flush with iodine, keep it clean and dry and keep an eye on it. Open wounds can develop nasty infections or harbor staph. Something you really don't want or need.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

There isn't any puss.....?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> There isn't any puss.....?


Any dot or indicator of wound? Like puncture or deep tissue bruising?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

It's been there weeks... It looked bruised yesterday maybe from me squeezing at it the day before?? Idk my goat people here are too busy to help and I can't afford another vet bill


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> It's been there weeks... It looked bruised yesterday maybe from me squeezing at it the day before?? Idk my goat people here are too busy to help and I can't afford another vet bill


That could be. Also could be from swelling, etc. Did you get any clear fluid out of the spot?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

mjs500doo said:


> That could be. Also could be from swelling, etc. Did you get any clear fluid out of the spot?


I don't know I busted it while milking and have a tendency to get milk everywhere haha I didn't squeeze too much after...


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> I don't know I busted it while milking and have a tendency to get milk everywhere haha I didn't squeeze too much after...


Weird. Milk didnt leak out did it? Only other thing I can think of is it was like an isolated mastitis case, that instead of bursting within the udder, it exploded on the outside. Does the bump seem to be going down now?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

No milk or any fluids leaked out. It scabbed over today but the lump is still inside


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> No milk or any fluids leaked out. It scabbed over today but the lump is still inside


Huh isn't that somethin? I've had all sorts of things come up like pimples, ingrown hairs, staph, blisters, thorns, wire stuck in the udder, stepped or ripped teats, de-sheathed teats, cysts, mastitis isolation pop outside, etc. I can't put my finger on this issue though. Very odd.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Come on over and Check it out ( ;


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> Come on over and Check it out ( ;


Lol I really would if it was reasonable!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Only a very small amount of puss came out, and I really had to squeeze, I think it may have had a thorn or something in it =


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> Only a very small amount of puss came out, and I really had to squeeze, I think it may have had a thorn or something in it =


I really hope that's what happened!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

It's scarred up with a little knot but nothing big. Whew! I love my girls. Lol although they make sure to keep me on my toes and half bald from stress


----------

